# How to eat properly?



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

I am struggling to eat properly since this began. I havent cooked a proper meal in a month. I used to be anorexic and I can tell symptoms are coming back. I plan to tell my dr next appt and get it sorted but in the mean time if you have any ideas how to start eating properly, do let me know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been in a similar boat. I get hungry, but when i try to eat something, i feel sick after 2 or 3 bites. 

The tactic i've been using is to snack frequently. If i can't stomach a "real" meal, then multiple small ones at least help. 

As for the anorexia part, remember that the best thing you can do in this situation is take care of yourself.


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Drink lots of gatoraide. Important to drink lots of fluids if you are not eating much


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

I lost my appetite completely. I made sure I was getting some nutrition from milk shakes or smoothies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Good idea Daisy!i think I have some protein shake in the house.


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

lostinspaces said:


> I've been in a similar boat. I get hungry, but when i try to eat something, i feel sick after 2 or 3 bites.
> 
> The tactic i've been using is to snack frequently. If i can't stomach a "real" meal, then multiple small ones at least help.
> 
> As for the anorexia part, remember that the best thing you can do in this situation is take care of yourself.


Thanks Lost for the advice. Shall try small snacks and take better care of myself.


----------



## SCsweety81 (Sep 27, 2012)

Start exercising, if you're not. It'll get the endorphins going, for an elevated mood, AND will require additional sustenance to maintain energy levels. 

I struggled with anorexia and bulimia, during my teenage years. It's very important to make yourself eat. 

I load up on protein and veggies. When I can't eat, due to stress, I'll force down a protein shake.


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

SCsweety81 said:


> Start exercising, if you're not. It'll get the endorphins going, for an elevated mood, AND will require additional sustenance to maintain energy levels.
> 
> I struggled with anorexia and bulimia, during my teenage years. It's very important to make yourself eat.
> 
> I load up on protein and veggies. When I can't eat, due to stress, I'll force down a protein shake.


This is good advice. Just make sure you fuel properly for the exercises. I learned the hard way. Spent 6 hours in the hospital on Wed (dropping 12lbs in 6 days probably didnt help).


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Big mistake trying to make yourself eat when you're not hungry. Unless you're clinically in danger from being under weight and having heart issues etc. DO NOT FIGHT IT! 

What's happening in your body is you're brain is going haywire trying to figure out what happened to it's regular supply of dopamine and serotonin from your marriage and now it's going through withdraw. You're basically going through PTSD in a way replaying painful memories over and over and so you need to stay up and deal with the issues at hand. Don't try to soothe yourself with any type of food until your stomach unknots and you feel hungry naturally. If you have to get yourself on an anti-depressant like I did when I didn't eat for days after D-day then do so. Usually a month supply is more than enough and you will feel better after your brain calms down.


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> If you have to get yourself on an anti-depressant like I did when I didn't eat for days after D-day then do so. Usually a month supply is more than enough and you will feel better after your brain calms down.


I can second this and have done the same: A one month supply of an anti-depressant. 

Don't expect it to cure all your ills though. I feel like I am happy a bit more often that i would have been, but it definitely doesnt cut through the pain when something bad happens. I think it just keeps you from going as low.


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm not getting enough in me for exercise. I did a local hill walk with the dogs and didn't know if I would make it home. I want to start back up with PT, but need to fuel myself better. I do get hungry occasionally but usually just have a yogurt or something small. Need to get more protein and veg, will try a protein shake today maybe with a banana whizzed in. Thanks for the advice guys, so appreciate it!


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

Throw a healthy dose of peanut butter in your shake too, that'll add a couple of hundred calories and taste amazing.


----------

